# Experienced player/DM looking for a game, Seattle, WA



## Arabesu (Aug 14, 2002)

I have  a small group that I game with now that meets every so often, but I'm looking for a more regular gaming group.  I live pretty close to downtown Seattle and would prefer a game thats pretty close.  I prefer to be a player, but will run the game for the right group.  If your interested in the stuff that I've done in the past, look here:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20679

Thanks.

Arabesu

email:  tardis0@gtcinternet.com


----------



## Arabesu (Aug 22, 2002)

*bump*

Hmm no responses yet ... 

Here is a very funny web-toon that I visit daily.  I'm just passing this on in case you came here expecting something interesting.

http://www.sluggy.com/


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Aug 23, 2002)

Might want to look here, although we tend to remable about way more stuff then gaming that is for sure :O) 

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/SeattleGAMERS_ASSEMBLE/

Oh and there are a few new games that might be starting in the next few weeks being talk about right now. 

Ones I am hoping for...

a Buffy Game, 
some SAS ideas going around
maybe RttToEE


----------

